# Sculptor Creates Human Faces Out of Metal Wires...Amazing.



## OneEyedDiva (Jul 4, 2022)

The creative ideas artists come up with to showcase their talents so often yields amazing results. I appreciate the time and patience it must take to create these works of art. Keep scrolling; there are several pictures.
https://mymodernmet.com/darius-hulea-figurative-metal-sculpture/
@Gaer
Update: @Paco Dennis added a YT video in the first comment box showing him "_working and explaining his art "_ Thank you Paco.


----------



## Paco Dennis (Jul 4, 2022)

I would like to see him making one of his pieces. It seems like it would be really hard and tedious. Here is a video that shows him working and explaining his art. He is AMAZING!


----------



## Devi (Jul 4, 2022)

Stunning. Thanks, Diva.


----------



## Gary O' (Jul 4, 2022)

Incredible


----------



## StarSong (Jul 4, 2022)

OneEyedDiva said:


> The creative ideas artists come up with to showcase their talents so often yields amazing results. I appreciate the time and patience it must take to create these works of art. Keep scrolling; there are several pictures.
> https://mymodernmet.com/darius-hulea-figurative-metal-sculpture/
> @Gaer
> Update: @Paco Dennis added a YT video in the first comment box showing him "_working and explaining his art "_ Thank you Paco.


Art like this just knocks me out.  So much talent out there in the world.


----------

